# FOKO is gone bust



## Brendan Burgess (17 Oct 2004)

Many Askaboutmoney contributors had complained about FOKO. They threatened me with defamation proceedings and I had to remove some of the comments. All I could do was complain them to the Companies Office for failure to lodge their accounts on time. Now I find that a company run by the owner of FOKO had gone bust before. 


From today's [broken link removed]



> By Ian Kehoe
> The owner of the Dublin-based designer furniture store Foko has said he was "shocked and saddened'' when he realised his business was going bust.
> 
> Foko Ltd and Foko Contract will be wound up at meetings of the companies' creditors later this month.
> ...


----------



## Sarsfield (18 Oct 2004)

> Robert Drennan said he "did not know what had happened to the business or what went wrong''



Hmmmm!  I think many contributors to AAM pointed out what was going wrong.  I don't know if they tried to address the issues as I never went back to them after my previous experience.

It's a shame and I'm sorry for any staff who lose their jobs as a result, but I can't say I'm surprised.  Word gets around - I know I told everyone about my experience.


----------



## LookAtMe (18 Oct 2004)

*?*

What exactly were the issues? Was it bad service?
Were they doing anything illegal?


----------



## Sarsfield (18 Oct 2004)

and


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Oct 2004)

*Good advice*

Thanks for the links Sarsfield. I had been looking in the wrong forum for them!

The key thing from Askaboutmoney users' point of view, is that they were advised to pay any deposit by credit card. However, anyone reading the thread, even after the editing out of the potentially defamatory comments, would probably not have gone to FOKO. 

Maybe it's safe now to restore the deleted comments?

Brendan


----------



## okidoki987 (18 Oct 2004)

*Re: Good advice*

After my experience with them, that doesn't suprise me one bit but thankfully I got my refund cheque off them!


----------



## Graft (18 Oct 2004)

*//*

"I will be sitting down with my accountant to see what happened," said Drennan.

Who is this Joker?  Surely the time to be "sitting down with your accountant" is some time BEFORE you go wallop and taking some corrective action that might keep you in business.

If plonkers with this attitude can survive in business, even for a short while, sure I might give it a go myself.  How bad could I be?


----------

